# Anyone in Nuvali area?



## Paradise56 (Jan 21, 2016)

Hi everyone, and thanks for this forum. I've been in Metro Manila for several years and will be retiring soon in Nuvali/Sta Rosa. Just wondering if there is an expat community there that I could meet, or anyone at all for coffee etc. Appreciate any responses!


----------



## GareBear (Jan 22, 2016)

Hello, I stay in Binan Laguna


----------

